# (during/over) the last couple of/few days



## akana

How would you express the following ideas in Finnish?

"The last couple of days have been really hot."
"(For) The last couple of days we've been touring the bay area in San Francisco."

My attempts:
_Viimeiset pari päivää ovat olleet erittäin kuumia.
Viimeisellä pari päivällä me ollaan matkusteltu San Fransiscon satama -alueella._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Viimeiset pari päivää ovat olleet erittäin kuumia."_
This is very natural Finnish. If one wants to split hairs, one can say that "pari" means two or no more than three in contexts like this. You, being a native speaker, have a definite opinion about what "the last couple of days" means. If two or three days is the meaning, then no one can complain about the translation. However, I remember reading in an American dictionary that "a couple of" means at least three, often more than that. Another Finnish translation could be: _Viime päivät ovat olleet todella/tosi/erittäin kuumia. _"Tosi" is correct here, but my ear doesn't like it. I don't know why. Maybe I was raised in an area where it wasn't used in formal style writing.

"_Viimeisellä pari päivällä me ollaan matkusteltu San Fransiscon satama -alueella."_
_Viimeiset pari päivää olemme matkustelleet San Franciscon satama-alueella_. "Me ollaan matkusteltu" is fine in informal spoken Finnish but educated people avoid it in writing.


----------



## akana

Kiitos, GOM!



Grumpy Old Man said:


> I remember reading in an American dictionary that "a couple of" means at least three, often more than that.



Hmm...I would say that "a couple of" basically means two, but in a vague way. It's just the speaker's way of expressing "two," without committing to the exact number. "A few," on the other hand, would mean _at least_ three.

Could you also comment on the following choices of case? Would these sound natural?

_Viimeiset muutama päivä on ollut kuumia.
Olen jäänyt kotiin viimeiseksi pari päiväksi flunssan vuoksi.
Olen jäänyt kotiin viimeiset pari päivää flunssan vuoksi.
Viimeisenä pari päivänä kaupingilla on ollut käynnissä sellainen maanviljelijän festivaali _(likely incorrect. What I mean is a fair or agricultural fair).

Kiitos uudestaan!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> Hmm...I would say that "a couple of" basically means two, but in a vague way. It's just the speaker's way of expressing "two," without committing to the exact number. "A few," on the other hand, would mean _at least_ three.


That's what I have always thought! However, this quote is from Random House Unabridged Dictionary: "8.    *a couple of*, more than two, but not many, of; a small number of; a few: _It will take a couple of days for the package to get there_."

_Viimeiset muutama päivä on ollut kuumia._
_Viimeiset muutama_ is ungrammatical. _Viimeiset_ is plural, _muutama_ is singular. I would just say: _Viimeiset päivät ovat olleet kuumia.

__Olen jäänyt kotiin viimeiseksi pari päiväksi flunssan vuoksi._
Better. A Finn could say this sentence. I would omit _viimeiseksi: Olen jäänyt kotiin pariksi päiväksi flunssan vuoksi. _Or: _Olen ollut kotona pari päivää flunssan vuoksi._

_Olen jäänyt kotiin viimeiset pari päivää flunssan vuoksi._
Sounds all right.

_Viimeisenä pari päivänä kaupingilla on ollut käynnissä sellainen maanviljelijän festivaali_
No good, unfortunately. _Pari_ has to be _pari*na*: Parina viime päivänä kaup*un*gilla on ollut käynnissä maatalousmessut._


----------

